# Plasti Dip - Chrome Surround



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Well i was thinking about getting the chrome bit on my grill wrapped black but then a friend told me about plasti dip. So looked it up and at £12 a can i thought i may aswell give it a bash! I spent an hour or two after work doing it and to be honest it was bloody simple to use! Could have spent more time and gave it more layers but looks pretty decent for now! after the summer i think i will give it a few more coats and see if it holds up over winter.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

pcullen said:


> Well i was thinking about getting the chrome bit on my grill wrapped black but then a friend told me about plasti dip. So looked it up and at £12 a can i thought i may aswell give it a bash! I spent an hour or two after work doing it and to be honest it was bloody simple to use! Could have spent more time and gave it more layers but looks pretty decent for now! after the summer i think i will give it a few more coats and see if it holds up over winter.


Very stealthy. It'll last until you peel it off! It's good stuff and won't leave behind any marking. For anybody considering doing the same, don't apply it when it's windy. I don't mind the thin chrome strip on the S Line grill, though I'd be tempted to use black plasti-dip on a TTS grill, if I had one - too much chrome for me there.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

WHY? did you not think the chrome looks nice and sets off nicely with the alloys?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Presenting the Black Edition mk3...from a can


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks much better. Thought about doing the same on my Mk2 Ibis white. Surprised you didn't do the rings as well. 
Did you blank off the radiator before spraying?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Always wanted to do that..but only the chrome part that I hate!
But I've finished all the spray!!


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

stumardy said:


> WHY? did you not think the chrome looks nice and sets off nicely with the alloys?


Oh no...i think the chrome bit ruins the front of the car...makes it look too basic. Much prefer the black look.



leopard said:


> Presenting the Black Edition mk3...from a can


lol saved myself a few grand from Audi


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> That looks much better. Thought about doing the same on my Mk2 Ibis white. Surprised you didn't do the rings as well.
> Did you blank off the radiator before spraying?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 was tempted just to take the rings off using dental floss but i think i will end up blacking out the rings to see what it looks like first


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Think the chrome makes it look nicer however looks like you did a great job there!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, you did a good job. I don't mind the chrome but I think this and, like Zephy, rings in black would suit the car and colour well. Well done on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Onw more job and she would be perfect : de-badge her.

Or, if you wanna keep it, then remove it, plasti-dip and put it back on.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think the Audi rings look fine.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I like this a lot. Looks like something I will be doing soon!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

audinut said:


> Onw more job and she would be perfect : de-badge her.
> 
> Or, if you wanna keep it, then remove it, plasti-dip and put it back on.


No need to remove the badge, it can be plastidipped whilst in place... Mirror caps are quite easy too... 

Images below show complete front badge and mirrors, and rear badge (just the TT as the rings were done later)


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

yeh you can do it without removing it, but it wont be perfect no matter how you try...ok from the photo but not when close up.

Been there done that... I'm almost perfectionist...


----------

